# welfare issues with morphs



## kindermd (Nov 4, 2011)

does anybody else agree that certain morphs present welfare issues such as albino leopard geckos straining their eyes in daylight (even though they are nocturnal general good husbandry requires them to be exposed to heat and day lights) and basically all albinos of any species being susceptible to illness and disease. plus the huge price tag put on an animal bred to look a certain way and how scarily close that has come to mongrelising species like royal to Burmese and carpet to green tree python. although pedigree dogs main issue is inbreeding, there are lessons to be learnt here. do we want to get so far away from the natural genetic strain and is money more important than the genetic health of our relatively primitive hobby. is there any real research into what the long term effects are on all these 'morphed' reptiles. if so id appreciate the info as this is something i haven't yet looked into myself


----------



## kindermd (Nov 4, 2011)

just to add, the enigma leopard gecko is another good example of serious welfare problems. a real example of what happens when playing god results in animal suffering


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

In corn snakes at least, amelanism is not linked to any extra susceptibility to health problems.


----------

